# Two Daughter's Ranch



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone has/had bought a German Shepherd from Two Daughter's Ranch in Moffat, ON in 1996 (or around that time) ? 

This is the kennel where we bought our Touie from. We are wondering if any from her litter (born June 16th, 1996) are still alive or if any of them had puppies? 

Touie passed away at November 12th, 2010 at 14 and a half. 

We wanted to know if any of her siblings were still living and what they were like. Touie was an amazing dog and loved everyone!!! 

Here parents were : 
(Sire) Grandview's Omar of Carissima and 
(Dam) Two Daughter's Keenna


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't mind anything on the parents. I did find Grandview and Carissima kennels. I did find something on the ranch but not sure if its the same people, it did say they breed GSD and Cairn Terriers though. Did your dog have a registered name at the time when you go her?

The info for the ranch only pulls up a phone number, if you type in the name of the ranch it should be the first one to pull up (using google). Sorry I couldn't find anymore information.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello CelticGlory, 
Yes, Touie's breeder began breeding Cairn Terriers more recently when they moved to British Columbia. I e-mailed them on Touie's 13th Birthday and they replied back quickly inviting us to visit them there and gave us their number  On Touie's 14th b-day I e-mailed them again, although I never heard back from them. I've looked at Grandview's dogs before, they are absolutely stunning! On Pedigree Database I found one of Grandview's beautiful dogs to be Touie's dad's brother (or at least I think so as they have the same parents registration names as on Touie's pedigree chart). 

Touie's CKC registered name is Two Daughter's Touie.
Thank-you for looking them up!


----------

